# Learned a new Petco discount code today to get fish for less



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you start feeling bad for that one particular betta that has been in the store for a long time they have a discount code called "extended stay". 
I was able to get one for 50% off that way.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, time to pack up the whole shelf and take it back home. ;-)


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I was only "inquiring" about a King that had been there at least a month and half she asked which one grabbed him and started ringing him up.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

I only got a 20% discount when they used the extended stay on mine. Maybe they're able to control how big of a discount they give


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

There was a sad looking "King" at my petco last week that had been there a while. This is good to know, I have to go over there tomorrow. If he's still there I'm going to try to talk them out of him. 
I may hsve a king for adoption soon. :/


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh I wish I had read this a few days ago. There is a yellow rosetail that has been at Petco for months. No one wants him because he bites his tail and costs a whopping $20. I would have gotten him on discount. Now I feel bad.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

How do you use a discount code? when you check out do you tell the clerk?


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Nox said:


> How do you use a discount code? when you check out do you tell the clerk?


Just ask for it. Say that the fish has been there for however many months (or tell them he's looking sick) and you'll buy him if they give you a discount. I got my boy because he was sick and I felt bad for him. Boy do I regret that! He won't get better.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2016)

Engel said:


> I got my boy because he was sick and I felt bad for him. Boy do I regret that! He won't get better.


I feel that. I have a fish like that currently, what makes it worse is he just has generic symptoms so I don't know what to treat for. Actually if it wasn't for his clamped fins and pale color I wouldn't even think he was sick.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

There's a sad little "paradise" Betta at my Petco right now. Wish I could grab him as a rescue but no space


----------

